# opinions of upcoming videos



## rrsi_duke (Mar 1, 2010)

I have noticed a steady decline in views on my more recent releases. Not from ya'll but from the rest of the youtube clan. In ya'lls honest opinion what do I need to do to my videos to try and get the view back. I had bought a new camera and it shoots 10 times better quality footage then the camera I used to use, but still the decline. I'm not getting paid from google like most of the other posters but I do like seeing higher view counts. Thanks for any advise and all options will be considered


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I dont think it's just you I think it's youtube as a whole. I've noticed a decrease on just about everything lately. I think some of it may be that for some reason video's take forever to load. Even shorter ones. I guess b/c everyone has switched to such Higher quality camera's and videos... 

For me, keeping them shorter is a plus... when I go to watch one and its 15 or 20 min long I tend to either not watch them at all, or just watch the first couple minutes and then try to ffwd through parts to the end... Sometimes even those that are 10min long get boring after the first 5min... For me keeping them down to 5-10min is better b/c I can watch one now, then another a little later etc... I dont have to stop what I'm doing to watch a 20min video. 

I think another thing is that, mudding as a whole (on the internet) has lost some of it's cool factor. A few years ago there was a huge spike, mostly b/c of all the big lifts coming out and CATVOS hitting the scene and all the stuff HL was doing. Not many people had the big lifts etc... so people were logging on to see the cool stuff and watch the videos...

Now days, big lifts are a dime a dozen. Everyone has them. There everywhere at the park. They've become common. And they have lost some of their Cool factor to the crowd that's been around for the last 10-15 years like me. I started getting into all this back in 2001, when I first joined the HL forum... So I've seen it all come and go in the last 12 years. 

Just my 2 cents. I dont think it has anything to do with you or your videos or how you make them b/c they are always awesome videos, great quality, good entertainment, etc... I think the enthusiasts as a whole have lost a little interest in logging on and watching.


----------



## rrsi_duke (Mar 1, 2010)

I never did think of it that way, but that makes prefect sense. The video with the most hits on my channel was my second video and I hate it but it has over 700,000 views. And second that vote on keeping vids in the 5-10 minute range. I try to pick a song that my group likes or fits the ride and edit the video around the song. Thank you for the comment.


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

some of that has to do with the friggen copyright bs where YouTube blocks the vids on mobile. I can't watch my latest 2 videos on mobile because of copyright on the music. I am also seeing decline in views on my vids. I noticed that the ones that aren't available on mobile have wayyyy less views than the ones I can view on my iPad.



"The ride says it all"


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah I have seen my views drop off to the point I wonder why I even bother...and its the short ones that get the most views. I just bough a new super-computer in hopes to make better and more interesting videos so we'll see. Also I find the more I put in the Tags, the more it draws viewers. Try planting "sex" in the tag and watch the views climb...lol

Just keep up the good work man...we'll keep watching!


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

Iv'e also noticed a decline to. And as a prefrence from me i dont like the view from helmet cams. I like the view as a whole and watch them work through holes. If i pull up a video and its a helmet cam i have a tendency to not watch it. Also when you go from 480p to the 720p+ the load time takes forever. Its not worth the wait for it to load.


----------



## BrutemanAl (Jul 3, 2009)

i also say , if it is to long I dont watch it or I just fast forward through it , there is only so much of people going through water/mudholes in the same video that one can watch , I also find it boring to watch someone just riding down a trail , i also am not a fan of watching videos shot with the helmet cam , i to like to see it as a whole mudhole and not some person waiting inline for their turn to go through the mud .

I bet if in this video ...... 



! if you put the guy in the rzr with the girl in the bikini hanging off the side at the 49 sec mark as the picture people see when looking for video's .... it would get a ton of hits lol , just saying stuff like that draws attention .


----------



## triston (Aug 31, 2009)

Imagine having Hugh's net, $70 a month and its slower than dial up 1 2 3 5 7 and 8:00am is when it's fast

The muddier the funnier


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

BrutemanAl said:


> I bet if in this video ...... 7-7-12 DUKE BOYZ COPIAH CREEK - YouTube! .


To me that's about the perfect kind of video.


----------



## todbnla (Jun 12, 2012)

Polaris425 said:


> To me that's about the perfect kind of video.


That video almost looks like it was professionally done, kudos.

Back on subject, its summer people are all outside doing stuff, IMHO.


----------

